# Zombie Sarge and his rat rod Army Jeep!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

#2 of my Horror Clix character driven spook rods. 

Its an AW CJ-5 body, adapted to a Tyco HP-2 chassis with Hotwheels real riders wheels/tires. Im still on the fence about keeping the rollbar.

Yes, Sarge is 'motivating' that maggot of a Hemi!


That beer keg is carrying some suspicious 'fuel':





This is the 2nd in this set of projects. The Wolfman's '32 rat roadster is a blast from the past, this is from like '09.





I have the vette and T-bird mocked up also:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking rides there!!! :thumbsup: Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAH!!! I like that JEEP!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Wes, that Jeep is inspired by countless rat rod style jeeps that are showing up. It was a fair amount of work, but Im happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great builds! Love the stance.

Really fun and inspiring watching you let loose. Glad you finally got off the milk carton.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool lookin jeep an roadster !!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks again, guys. And Bill, the inspiration for what I build comes mostly from what I see on this site. Some of you guys are MUCH better craftsmen that I am!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Neat set Mr. Jeeper! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m diggin the vette and the headlights on the wolf roadster! great job grunger. ditto with the milk carton...but there are still a few missing like resinmonger and swampergene would like to see them show up someday soon.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You can never go wrong with Zombies. That skeleton you have lined up for the corvette project is one of the nicest detailed clix out there, and he was a little harder to find, he only came in the starter kit.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> You can never go wrong with Zombies. That skeleton you have lined up for the corvette project is one of the nicest detailed clix out there, and he was a little harder to find, he only came in the starter kit.


Absolutely, the sculpt s awesome, and he has a KILLER biker jacket with a sweet skull/pinstripe design on the back. I think I got that guy off of you....in a big old bag of them. Cant get enough monster rides!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

joegri said:


> i,m diggin the vette and the headlights on the wolf roadster! great job grunger. ditto with the milk carton...but there are still a few missing like resinmonger and swampergene would like to see them show up someday soon.


The headlites are off of that hotwheels coffin car 'Rigor Motor'....Its got a nice engine block, a bat nosecone and these skulls so 3 sweet parts on one 99 cent car.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking Monster rides! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Finally got the vette and t-bird finished off. I did a little hand pinstriping...pretty happy with most of it, except the door designs on the T-bird...I kinda got it started without really having a plan and ended up with something that doesn't really look like much. But its all good...





And here's all 4 of these monster rides all together. So far, its a pretty motley assortment. And Im not done!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love, Love, Love these....*

How did I miss this?????????????????

WOW!!!! Grunge these are Awesum builds man!!

Love the Old School pinstripe detail on these along with the whole convertible clix theme going on here.

Bob...Far Out!!!!...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya Bob, how DID you miss these? These are totally your bag, and in fact are inspired by your builds. Glad you like em!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Ya Bob, how DID you miss these? These are totally your bag, and in fact are inspired by your builds. Glad you like em!


Everything I build has been inspired by all the builds I have seen here on HT or by searching Da-bAY for custom slot cars to check out the images the sellers post of there custom builds 4 sale. 

I collect Ghost Rider Comic books along with slot cars too. When the Ghost Rider movie came out they brought back a new Ghost Rider series of Comics.
Walked into the comic book store and saw tons of Horror Clix on pegs in little bags was all the inspiration I needed to put them into slot car builds.

Love the tail out the back of the roadster as it adds that just right touch of grungerockjeepe was here look to it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sarge in that Jeep...Oh Man that is a Sweet idea of a slot custom...oh yeah!

All four of these are right up my alley...they are Wacky and Fun builds!!



grungerockjeepe said:


> #2 of my Horror Clix character driven spook rods.
> 
> Its an AW CJ-5 body, adapted to a Tyco HP-2 chassis with Hotwheels real riders wheels/tires. Im still on the fence about keeping the rollbar.
> 
> ...


Bob...inspired by anything and everything cool...zilla


----------

